# And so Detail City is born



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

*And so Detail City is born update!*










The garage frame is done, it has to have the ceder lining and slate roof to be added.

It will be fully plasterboarded inside and finished.

There will be 4/5 flourescent tubes, 2/3 two point sockets.

Either epoxy resin or floor paint with rubber matting to protect the paint from the wheels.

The colour and decoration has been decided but you guys gotta wait for that, lets just say it takes you back to the good old days when Elvis and Sinatra were on the jukebox where petrol was pennies and when a car was a work of art.

John.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

looking good JJ,
whens the planned opening date?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one JJ.

What sort of floor space is that going to be? I'm putting one up over Xmas, so keen to nick others ideas. 

Have a look at 'daylight' bulbs for the flourescent tubes, I've got them at the moment and the difference made is unreal. Go for twins whenever having flourescents where you are working with machines. Flourescents 'flicker' by nature, and single flourescents can cause a strob light like effect. Not what you want when running the rotary.

Steve


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol Yeah the electrician has already suggested the pure white lighting. 

The planned opening day is prolly a month or so away, we have some joiners and builders working for us so just have to wait as well as the weather acting up. 

Any ideas where I get these clear boxes in a shelf like structure?


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd love something like that, designed all retro like those old american places you see on tv/movies. Like an old american diner or garage....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> Any ideas where I get these clear boxes in a shelf like structure?


How about this sort of thing...

aspx?Grp1Code=7&Grp2Code=142&Grp1Desc=Storage&Grp2Desc=Really%20Useful%20Box%20Storage&


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

Link not working Johnny. I need some to keep all my packshack MF's clean and tidy.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.rapidracking.com/Groups.aspx?Grp1Code=7&Grp2Code=142&Grp1Desc=Storage&Grp2Desc=Really%20Useful%20Box%20Storage&


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh similar to that. I have a kind of plastic storage box just now but I may mount it onto the wall and put these under the desk at the far end for MF's and applicator pads. 

I have shelves already for the polishes, hoover, extractor. 

I have picked out the tin signs and some football memorbilia (football mad lol). 

Im struggling with floor paint but I think I will just touch up any spots that are subject to lots of traffic. I have an idea of running the rubber mats under the tyres to prevent paint lift and so I can just jet wash em off when the snow comes lol. 

I think the outside and roof should be sheeted sometimes this week. WOO HOO!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

More Pics of the progress please


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

OK, well not a lot has been done.

I borrow my dads builders and joiners to keep cost down and the quality high.

The roof has been sheeted and the roofing felt applied, some strengthing but thats about it.

A door is waiting to be put in and three windows, then the up and over door.


















This is where the door will go and also a glimpse of the baby.










I may sheet some of the roof inside for storage.

But thats it so far!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

oooh, dont you just love picture stories


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

OK so its had half the ceder added and the window and door. Its starting to really take shape now!!


































Thats it so far. Its coming on well.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent 

Nice one!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cant wait to see the next instalment!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

how much do you think its going to cost all in ?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

QUITE A BIT. lol. 

Not really sure of cost so far but its not cheap, but infairness this is what I wanted a good build and not to cut corners no matter what.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Just wondering why you're building it from wood? Is it cheaper than a brick or sectional concrete garage?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Nope deffo not cheaper considering the ceder was 1k excluding the labour. 

Its just we don't want one of these concrete efforts again, we already have one, situated behind the new garage and it looks horrendous so just trying to keep things looking nice this time with ceder lining and slate's for the roof. 

Plus its just money I made from detailing anyway so its not big deal and Im putting it back into something I enjoy and as I said I don't want to cut corners and just like doing things properly. 

The aim is to have a nice place for the car's to be detailed, the main reason for ceder is that it looks so much nicer than concrete but also I want to have a sort of time warp, you will see what I mean when its done; just a place to go and get away from all the new structures that are being erected(hope you guys can read that without laughing-I didn't manage it) around us.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool, just wondered why you were doing it with wood.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

No probs rob! hope that answered the question


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Indeed yes, sounds like it's going to be a nice place.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Some more pics here, they are not great due to the weather being very overcast and it was starting to get quite dark.


























The door should be ordered by now so the ceder lining will be finished off, the space between the roof and frame will be covered with plywood and then ceder lined.

After the ceder is finished the electricity will be run in, plans so far are two downlighters for each truss, and probably 3 double sockets.

No flourescents because once the roof is plasterboarded it is quite low and flourescent tubes would probably come in contact with my head! haha.

John.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

It's coming along nicely!


----------



## Jack_is_Back (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool.  

You might want to consider lining out the inside with MDF or plywood rather than plasterboard, so you have something a bit stronger to fix 'stuff' to.

I'm so jealous, I have to polish my car on the drive.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Indeed, I haven't even got a driveway!  Hoping to borrow some dosh to have a garage built soon though, I reeeaaaaly need one badly.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol we all need one whether we need one or not! lol. 

Yeah I gave thought to using a man made sheeting, but, since most of them include some sort of resin if left untreated they can increase the risk of rot within the frame. 

We do plan on taping and filling or plastering the plasterboard and then painting it with some sort of paint that is washable and is suitable for the conditions. 

I have one problem and that is the floor, I really want an expoxy resin but the work that has to go into prep'n the concrete I feel could be costly and many on autopia say its great but people that have had it a while say that it peels also; leading me to thinking racedeck is the only way but it doesn't come cheap!  

First off I may just paint the floor and see how it wears and take it from there.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

My dad has just tiled their garage floor! Got some proper flooring tiles and grout off ebay. Looks pretty good and sweeps clean.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

You don't think they'll crack? 

Thats something I thought of too but I didn't want to spend the money and then they crack. Ill speak to the builder about that.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> You don't think they'll crack?
> 
> Thats something I thought of too but I didn't want to spend the money and then they crack. Ill speak to the builder about that.


They're used in a lot of dealer showrooms and seem to survive OK. I suspect the grout gives a small degree of flexibility to avoid point loading. Household flooring tiles wouldn't be up to the job I'd imagine.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm interesting description to I sense some Design and Analysis from you! lol.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Coming along nicely mate  

As for flooring, I'd suggest paint but make sure you prep properly. I didn't and it now sticks to my tyres, hot or cold . When/if we move, I'm aiming for somewhere either with a double/2.5 car garage or space to build one and it'll be my own palace - epoxy flooring etc etc with a first floor loft for proper storage.

At least then I can carry on detailing for other people in the dry!


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> Hmm interesting description to I sense some Design and Analysis from you! lol.


Indeed you do.  Highway design mostly (yes, it's my fault).


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

ahh not bad at all, very engineer like description: im in 4th year doing my Honours. Mostly doing Mechanical with some Design. Its a good course. 

John.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok here's some updates people.

Got the ceder lined, the roof has been replaced and it was applied using a technique with heat ??? lol.

The ramp is now complete about 9 tons of stones all in were needed to merge everything!!!









Ok thats the first one, the car is about 1.2m wide and has about 0.75m either side plenty to move around and open the doors.









Again as you can see plenty of space at the sides and about 2m at the front since there will be some shelving and I may be working on some projects so need some space up that end.

Enjoy!! I did.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Just a note of caution. How deep is the stone forming the ramp?

It shouldn't be too much problem for you since it looks like you've got a nice angular crushed aggregate, but you may find yourself forever raking it back into shape as cars dig into it.

If it were a rounded single size gravel I'd tell you to take it up, concrete a ramp and maybe scatter a bit over the surface. Last thing you want to do is kick up stones and chip a customer car!

Other than that, looks a really good job.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

It should be fine to be honest, Ive been up and down it quite a few times. 

Under the red chips is quite a bit of packed hardcore. 

The builder decided to use hardcore instead of concrete, I am not sure why but since he knows what he's doing I just went with. I think he has been doing it close to 30 years now which is important to me as I don't want some young buck helping to build this. lol.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, compacted hardcore wont go anywhere. Will probably hold the surface in place better than concrete tbh, and will be better for drainage.

I only mentioned it because I'm having a problem on one of my jobs with cars sinking into gravel. As I said, the shape of the stone makes all the difference. Crushed rock is a lot better than gravel.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh it is important to know what options are available when building something like this. 

I have tried to keep on top of all the decisions but it is very difficult when I have quite a few other things on.

Can't wait for it to be done now!! Not much to do but still won't be ready till mid January I think.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok here ya go, this is what I spent xmas eve doing, fun eh!! lol.

I made some doors this week, then sheeted the inside of the garage as it hadn't been done and sheeted the outside of the doors. The sheeting should be applied to the exterior fram before the ceder went on but hey, they never so I did lol.

Now all thats left is electricity, insulate, plasterboard and PAINT!!

Not much to go hopefully be finished mid jan


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

looking good bet you can't wait till it's finished


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

yep can't wait now, im tempted to just through a heater in a get to work but I wanna wait untill its completely finished, 'till I do my first detail


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

JJ how wide is that mate in metres as I'm looking at a new garage and your seems about right

Thanks


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

its about 3.5 or 3.7m wide inside so say about 4m outside width and about 6.5m long.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Here is a better image which shows how wide it is once the walls and ceiling have been plasterboarded. It has still to be taped and skimmed, the wiriing is in just needs connected and the finally PAINT.



















John


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

looking good... wishes I had a garage but will have to make do with the carport for now!!


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Now the boards are up you can really get an idea of the size.

I bet you cant wait to be detailing in there John


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

It really will be a treat as I was moving all other the place and I felt I just could not achieve the results I wanted due to either being offsite, or just not being able to carry all my products with me! 

The next pic ill post up will be when it is painted, then Ill put my stuff in and watch the space shrink. 

One tip I would give is, double the size you think you will need. I could really do with a 5/6m wide garage with maybe 10m depth just so I have ample space to work around, as I am now thinking of doing a nut and bolt restoration project. lol.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks massive with the boards in place!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats just a bit of trick photography, it is bigger than a single garage but only just. 

I think its about 3.6m width and 6.5m length. Put an astra coupe in there and your left with enough space to open the two doors to the second click so its just enough. 

A BMW coupe is slightly wider but also will fit in no problem. Just to give you an idea of the actual size.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

our garage has a leak in roof and a big crack in a wall so hoping to see the builders about knocking down and re building. its single at the moment but with space behind it were going to see about getting a new one longer and a bit woder than single. My cars an 04 vectra and i'd struggle to do anything in there at its current size.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think theres a pic of my car in it, somewhere. 

We have a garage behind that one buts its used for something else, thats why we built the new one. 

There are lots of companies about that will do this kind of thing for you, we decided to DIY it basically and use my dad's joiners and builders when they weren't busy. Thats why it takes so long but hey, its cool with me.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

JJ there are some beautiful yellow halogens you have there. Where did you get hose babies from if you dont mind me asking?

Also I like the work you have done mate!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I got them from screwfix you can buy them from Machinemart to I think. 

Thanks SD!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just about finished just needs paint!!














































PC, rotary, pads, cloths are all in either the one with the doors open or in the wee mobile toolbox.

Done the first detail today!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

JJ_ just a thought for the floor............you can get stuff which is "self levelling" and when dry it's almost indistructable, it has a sheen to it and it looks like plastic..........you just pour it on and that's it "self levelling".

We have had it down at work for 20years or more and it still looks good, yours wouldn't have anything like the traffic that floor has, ask your builder  

If your interested I'll see if I can get some info from work next week.

It's looking great by the way you must be well chuffed!

Bryan

PS you may be thinking that tyres might cause problems well we have forklift trucks running over the floor at work........not regularly but the do.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

This is a similar sort of thing: -

http://www.watco.co.uk/asp/autopage.asp

Although the floor at work was just poured on.

Now would be the time to do it.........before the skirting goes on and it would look great in Blue eh 

Bryan


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey bryan thanks for the advice! 

If I was more sure about where I might be heading job wise then I would opt for the BLUE as you say! But I think it may get left because if I move out it will really just be a normal garage with loadsa crap in it from various family members. 

It only really looks like that because I use it to detail, I didn't want to be freezing plus I didn't want it to be dirty when Im trying to clean! 

John.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks fantastic John! 

Really coming along nicely!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

jj it looks great your making me Jealous now,, I found some great cabinets which would look good in there and they are no a fortune either ... if you want to know more give me a shout


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh that would be nice, the ones that are in are not chemical resistant as I have found out but at £15 each you can't complain.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

here you go a picture




























the big ones are about £160 / little one is about £125


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell, Ill maybe get some more products than buy the cabinets! lol. 

Whizzer come on you should know better, their will be no green or red in this shed!! lol!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Where can these cabinets be bought from out of interest?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> Bloody hell, Ill maybe get some more products than buy the cabinets! lol.
> 
> Whizzer come on you should know better, their will be no green or red in this shed!! lol!


Matey the come in any colour you want and they would really finish off the build ....



> Where can these cabinets be bought from out of interest?


You can get them from www.premierlimited.co.uk


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats a really nice garage JJ! I love it.

Can I just ask, whats the yellow thing next to your extension cable? I always see builders with them but never knwn what they are?


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

speed-demon said:


> Thats a really nice garage JJ! I love it.
> 
> Can I just ask, whats the yellow thing next to your extension cable? I always see builders with them but never knwn what they are?


The yellow thing next to the extension cable is a step down transformer.
It takes mains 240 volt in and puts out 110 volts. You need one to run american tools such as the PC.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

taffy said:


> The yellow thing next to the extension cable is a step down transformer.
> It takes mains 240 volt in and puts out 110 volts. You need one to run american tools such as the PC.


I see! :thumb:

Thanks taffy


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Get some frigate grey heavy duty floor paint, looks very tidy! Wish i had a garage to polish my car in


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think im just going to leave the floor now as all my stuff is in it, call me lazy but hey!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

O well floor was done in the end.










Hope you like, still a black skirting to go, pic was taken through the window as the floor is curing.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW looking great mate, in the words of little Britain

pointing............'I want dat one'!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol you have no idea the slagging im getting off of all the painters, friends/family. 

There was a helicopter out yesterday for a while just as it started getting painted and they were saying that the helicopter is waiting for the launch!


----------



## Perfection (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow JJ, iv been following this post for sometime now waiting on the end results. As well as probably everyone else on here "I Want one":lol: 

Bet its like luxury having a garage built to do a detail only in!
I Cant wait till i get a new house in a few years its "GOT TO" have a double garage. purely for a detail workshop, other cars can go on the drive.

Saying that we viewed a very nice house near us with a double length garage, problems were you'd never get the doors open wide enough & "a big AND" it was a cash sale only, £129k :doublesho damn concerete houses!


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Just having a garage would do me.  Next house I'll treat myself.

Excellent work from start to finish.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol well if your in the area feel free to pop in. 

I think it should be finished by the 10th of feb since the paint should be totally set up by then. 

First proper detail is booked in for the new place!


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, it's a bit out of the way, but I may be driving up to Orkney in the Autumn, so I'll pop in for a cuppa!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think you might need a beer OR two!! after a drive like that !!


----------



## MARTIN (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice detailing place!!!! That´s a must have, because of UK weather!!! It must be hard to people who don´t have a car garage!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol yeh martin is was hard before but I did have use of a unit, althought this mean I was carting stuff all the time. 

It will look better once the stuff is all back in place, its a bugger the floor takes so long to set up, o well.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> I think you might need a beer OR two!! after a drive like that !!


I've done it in one hit before, but never again. I'd never appreciated before how big scotland actually is, the border is just shy of half way! My cousin's a fifer, so we'll probably stop with her overnight.

A9 along the coast north of Inverness on hard packed snow is an experience. :doublesho


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol I have to say I think I have been to the top of Scotland once, I find it cold enough in the city with all the industrial heat never mind some remote spot. 

I am aiming to move to Italy/Sicily sometime in my early 30's and get some proper heat and nice proper Sicilian food YUM! I dunno if British Airways would lift the Garage all the way there but its worth a shot? lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> I am aiming to move to Italy/Sicily sometime in my early 30's and get some proper heat and nice proper Sicilian food YUM! I dunno if British Airways would lift the Garage all the way there but its worth a shot? lol


Noooo, leave the detailing garage at home. I'll look after it...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol you can have it if you can get it home, if you buy a roof rack it might just work ?? lol.


----------



## MassMedia (Feb 6, 2006)

very very nice 

i want 1 lol


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

looks great now it's all done, must be a nice place to work in now in the warm with lots of light


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

FINISHED lol skirting went on yesterday so finito!

One of the most secure garages as well which is nice.


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent John

Off Topic, are you still looking at moving to Nantwich, Cheshire?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

JJ that looks awesome! If it wasnt the fact my garage is only 8ft across I would give a c conversion like yours a go!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

wow, top job there, what did it cost all in ?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Not too sure what it cost all in but Ill be adding the cost up soon about 6K for the Garage with electrical, plasterboard etc etc. Bear in mind we are in the Double Glazing industry so wood and other housing products are well discounted. 

I would estimate that it would be around 9/10K all in to get it to that stage. 

Im hopefully moving to Cheshire if I get the job I really want to as it is a lovely place well I only saw Chester, Crewe and Nantwich. 

So quiet and not a ned/chav to be seen compared to Glasgow lol but I guess all major cities are the same. 

John.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Did you need plannning permission?


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hope the job goes well John. Im regularly in Crewe and Nantwich working for customers.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh nice place, ill probably just giev up the detailing if I move down and just work on my car to be honest. 

Planning permission, yeh I guess we did my dad handled all that stuff with the builder.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The only reason I ask is that I was under the impression that if its made out of wood and over 5 metres away you dont need it....


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnny I wish I knew, my dad and the builder delt with that kind of stuff.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> The only reason I ask is that I was under the impression that if its made out of wood and over 5 metres away you dont need it....


If it is more than 5 metres from the house, you don't need planning permission whatever you build it from. If it is less than 5 metres it is treated as an extension. However, you can still build a garage up to 50 cubic meters / 10% of the volume of the house (whichever is greater) on a terrace or, 75 cubic metres / 15% of the volume of the house on a semi / detached property without planning as long as within certain rules. See *HERE*


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Your new garage would be a dream come true for me!!!
Our house is up for sale so hopefully we will find somewhere with an over sized garage or failing that enough room to build one!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> If it is more than 5 metres from the house, you don't need planning permission whatever you build it from. If it is less than 5 metres it is treated as an extension. However, you can still build a garage up to 50 cubic meters / 10% of the volume of the house (whichever is greater) on a terrace or, 75 cubic metres / 15% of the volume of the house on a semi / detached property without planning as long as within certain rules. See *HERE*


Glynn,

Your a legend! Top man 

What do you do for a living?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nothing to do with planning, but recently had a small extension at home. Saves a lot of hassle if you don't need planning.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> Nothing to do with planning, but recently had a small extension at home. Saves a lot of hassle if you don't need planning.


Oh how i wish we did'nt need planning permision when we had our single story extension built last year...it took five months to go through 

Its crucial to do it all above board though for when you decide to sell.

That garage puts mine to shame... i think its time for a refurbish


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello from Crewe :wave: - if you need any info about the local ammeneties, just give me a shout 

Lovely garage matey - top notch stuff.

Looking at moving house myself at the moment and a garage is deffo on the wishlist now, alas - nothing so grand as yours would be within my budget!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ill update this thread over the next week or so as I am going to give the floor a clean and you can see how it has faired! 

One tip, dont put your car into an area which is painted just after driving. lol I have michelin tyre spots on the floor ! lol


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

That is a totally mint garage, crazy just having a garage for car and detailing purposes!!!

Ours is full of bikes, gardening stuff, stereo, skis, powertools and so on! All shelved tho, and enough space to work on one small car if angled into the 2nd garage!

All in all, that is cheap for a garage mate, my dad just got quoted 25k for a new double with space for 2 big cars and all the crap in storage area through the back!!


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> That is a totally mint garage, crazy just having a garage for car and detailing purposes!!!
> 
> Ours is full of bikes, gardening stuff, stereo, skis, powertools and so on! All shelved tho, and enough space to work on one small car if angled into the 2nd garage!
> 
> All in all, that is cheap for a garage mate, my dad just got quoted 25k for a new double with space for 2 big cars and all the crap in storage area through the back!!


25k!!!    what size is it??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice garage, much better than the one tagged onto the side of my place, i only have a clio and you have to be Starsky or Hutch to get in and out with the pillars up either side, two toolboxes and no room left to get the car in


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

V12MSM said:


> That is a totally mint garage, crazy just having a garage for car and detailing purposes!!!
> 
> Ours is full of bikes, gardening stuff, stereo, skis, powertools and so on! All shelved tho, and enough space to work on one small car if angled into the 2nd garage!
> 
> All in all, that is cheap for a garage mate, my dad just got quoted 25k for a new double with space for 2 big cars and all the crap in storage area through the back!!


this was a private project im guessing if the labour was outsourced then it would have run into quite a sum of money due to the materials used. 25K is not bad for what your getting the conservatory we got built was about that and its not that big. But again we used our own tradesmen :car:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

A wee idea how the garage is looking after roughly a good while.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks amazing! that puts the elements at bay! Matt


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome mate. Detailers paradise.:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!!!loving the kettle! you moved in too?


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

that looks bloody impressive !!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh me likes.
if i had a garage like that i would probly move a bed in for between coat naps:lol:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Very nice .


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks good! I remember contacting you back on astra-sport.co.uk about detailing my car, not seen you on there in a while, how you been?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

hey paris, yeah i have been fine, i sold the astra last year in august for a bimmer and working full time now so sadly i dont detail anymore  well apart from my car and i have been trying to do that for weeks now lol.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

looking great, looks like you've got everything you need set up very well.


JJ, u still interested in the Scotland Meet?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah im interested in it, but not as far a field as perth its a bit of a drive lol


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Come on its just over an hour up to Perth lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

that is one mega detailing garage and have u give it up and why matey???


----------

